# Question About the BMW Radio Code Card.



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

When would I need to use the code on the BMW Radio Pass Card they give you as part of the Radio's Anti-Theft Feature?

If I pull out the Head Unit to install the Auxillary Connector Kit cable, will I need to reactivate the Radio with the code on this card.

My dealer swapped my 2002 Business Head Unit last week for a 2003 Head Unit on warranty and forgot to pass along the specific Card that came the remanufactured 2003 Head Unit. They took my old card that went with my old Head Unit.

Can the proper card be replaced by providing the dealer the Head Unit's Serial Number, if they can not find it?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Zappo said:


> When would I need to use the code on the BMW Radio Pass Card they give you as part of the Radio's Anti-Theft Feature?
> 
> If I pull out the Head Unit to install the Auxillary Connector Kit cable, will I need to reactivate the Radio with the code on this card.
> 
> ...


If the power to the radio gets disconnected or lost you will have to enter the Code before it works again.

My radio was replaced and they gave me a new Pass Card but did not ask for the old one. :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> If the power to the radio gets disconnected or lost you will have to enter the Code before it works again.
> 
> My radio was replaced and they gave me a new Pass Card but did not ask for the old one. :dunno:


True with older BMWs, not applicable with new cars. The "Pass Card" they give you in the new cars is nothing more than a worthless piece of paper, and its only there to prove you own the radio. There is no code required on any E38, E39, E46, E53, E60, E65, E85, and future models. Even at the very end of the E36 production run they dropped the use of a radio code.


----------

